# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی گروهی تجربی های دو رقمی 93!

## mahsa92

دوستای گلم منم میخوام امسال دو رقمی بشم و با هدف دو رقمی بخونم
هر کسی میخواد دو رقمی بشه بیاد با هم بخونیمو گزارش کار بدیم

برنامه رو از وبلاگ دو رقمیا بردارید
www.2raghamiya.blogfa.com

----------


## Parniya

> دوستای گلم منم میخوام امسال دو رقمی بشم و با هدف دو رقمی بخونم
> هر کسی میخواد دو رقمی بشه بیاد با هم بخونیمو گزارش کار بدیم


عنوان مناسب تر نوشته شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mastane65

ببخشیدددددددددددددددددددد  دددددد اگه بخوایم تک رقمی بشیممممممممممم اونوقت چییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟
حلا بی شوخی تو این  تاپیک باید چیکار کنیممممممممممممم

----------


## mahsa92

> ببخشیدددددددددددددددددددد  دددددد اگه بخوایم تک رقمی بشیممممممممممم اونوقت چییییییییییییییییی؟؟؟
> حلا بی شوخی تو این  تاپیک باید چیکار کنیممممممممممممم


ما واسه دو رقمی میخونیم اگه یه رقمی شد که بهتر نشد 10 هم دو رقمیه دیگه از 10 تا99 ما میخونیم واسه د رقمی ولی سه رقمی هم که بشیم روز کنکور پشیمون نیستیم ک چرا دو رقمی نشد
وظیفه ما اینه که دور هم یه برنامه داشته باشیمو هدف دار بخونیم  هر شب گزارش بدیم منم درصدای خاص رو میذارم بچه هایی که گزینه دو نیستن استفاده کنن

----------


## mohammadi

بچه ها اگر اجازه بدید برنامه رو من بدم!
با مشاوری چک کردم که هر سال رتبه های یکی دو رقی داشته!

----------


## mahsa92

حدود درصدایی که رتبه ده الی بیست منطقه سه میخواد

----------


## mahsa92

> بچه ها اگر اجازه بدید برنامه رو من بدم!
> با مشاوری چک کردم که هر سال رتبه های یکی دو رقی داشته!


چرا که نه خیلی هم خوبه
همین الان میتنی بفرستیش ببینیم؟ میخایم از فردا صبح شروع کنیم

----------


## mohammadi

خب طبق برنامه ی قلمچی هستا!!!!

----------


## mahsa92

> خب طبق برنامه ی قلمچی هستا!!!!


اشکال نداره فقط شروعش از کی هست تا اخر تابستون کدوم دس ها تموم میشه؟

----------


## mohammadi

تا اخر تابستون طبق قلمچی کل دوم و سوم هم عمومی هم اختصاصی تموم میشه + 2 فصل زیست پیش!
البته تا اینجا نصف تابستون رفته پس قطعا نصف برنامه هم رفته! گفتم که طبق قلمچیه و باید ادامه بدیمش!

----------


## mastane65

اوکی منم هستم 
نصف تابستون رفته 
اما من میخوام هرطور شده پایه رو تموم کنم + زیست پیش رو تا جایی که بشه .....

----------


## mahsa92

> تا اخر تابستون طبق قلمچی کل دوم و سوم هم عمومی هم اختصاصی تموم میشه + 2 فصل زیست پیش!
> البته تا اینجا نصف تابستون رفته پس قطعا نصف برنامه هم رفته! گفتم که طبق قلمچیه و باید ادامه بدیمش!


شما خودت نصف برنامه رو خوندی؟
خب بی زحمت از همون اولش بنویس با رنگ های متفاوت و فونت بزرگ که من و امثال من هم استفاده کنن بچه های زیادیو میشناسم که تازه میخوان شروع کنن مخصوصا بکس92

----------


## shalvarak09

خب الان نصف تابستون رفته جه دليلي داره ادامش بديم

----------


## mohammadi

باشه. من فردا برنامه رو میذارم. الان نمیتونم شرمندم!

----------


## mohammadi

> خب الان نصف تابستون رفته جه دليلي داره ادامش بديم


خب دلیلش اینه الان 1 ماه و 10 روز مونده و میشه خیلی چیزا خوند!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastane65

*به نظرم درس خوندن الان 
کمکی که میکنه اینکه اولا با آرامش بیشتری درس میخونیم 
دوما اینکه در طول سال کارمون سبکتره و هی مرور میکنیم .....

*

----------


## mahsa92

هرکسی هر برنامه ای داره بذاره یکیو میبریم جلو

----------


## mahsa92

> اوکی منم هستم 
> نصف تابستون رفته 
> اما من میخوام هرطور شده پایه رو تموم کنم + زیست پیش رو تا جایی که بشه .....


ای جان محل سکونتت خیلی قشنگه :Yahoo (78): 
اگه درستون تموم شده که بیخیال شید کل پایه رو نخونید بهتره
میشه منو شما با هم بخونیمو همو چک کنیم؟چون منم پشت کنکوری ام

----------


## فاطی جون

سلام منم میخوام دورقمی بشم.............
الان گزینه 2گام اول شرکت کردم ولی اصلاااااااااااااااااااا طبق برنامش پیش نمیرم...... :Y (636):

----------


## mastane65

باشه مهسا مشکلی نیستتتتتتتتتتتتت 
فقط من متوجه نشدم چرا نخونم ؟

----------


## mastane65

فقط این نکته رو در نظر بگیر مهسا من هم شاغلم هم خانه دار

----------


## maryaam_M5R

منم میخوام بخونم.هنوز شروع نکردم .یکیو میخوام باهم بخونیم.
اگه کسی مایل بود خبر بده.خوشحال میشم.

----------


## mahsa92

> باشه مهسا مشکلی نیستتتتتتتتتتتتت 
> فقط من متوجه نشدم چرا نخونم ؟


چون کسانی مثل منو شما یک سال مدرسه رو ندارن البته توضیحات کاملشو میفرستم براتون




> سلام منم میخوام دورقمی بشم.............
> الان گزینه 2گام اول شرکت کردم ولی اصلاااااااااااااااااااا طبق برنامش پیش نمیرم......


به جمع دو رقمی ها خوش اومدی
گام اول کلا همینجوری هست غصه نخور



> فقط این نکته رو در نظر بگیر مهسا من هم شاغلم هم خانه دار


عزیزم منم از اول مهر دانشگاه دارم پس خیلی فرقی بین منو شما نیس



> منم میخوام بخونم.هنوز شروع نکردم .یکیو میخوام باهم بخونیم.
> اگه کسی مایل بود خبر بده.خوشحال میشم.


من پایه خوندن هستم

----------


## tanhaei

دوستان منم هستم و دنبال یه برنامه خوب هستم
میخوام از الان شروع کنم 
یه برنامه ای تنظیم کنیم که فشرده بتونیم تا آخر شهریور پایه رو تموم کنیم
نیاز به برنامه داااااااااااارم

----------


## k1_24

این برنامه قلم چیه
متناسب با رشته اتون دانلود کنید

آرشیو الکترونیکی فایل - برنامه ی تابستان سال 1392 - كنكوري‌ها

----------


## SONIYA

سلام بچه ها. منم هستم. :Y (755):

----------


## mahsa92

> دوستان منم هستم و دنبال یه برنامه خوب هستم
> میخوام از الان شروع کنم 
> یه برنامه ای تنظیم کنیم که فشرده بتونیم تا آخر شهریور پایه رو تموم کنیم
> نیاز به برنامه داااااااااااارم


تموم کردن زود برای فارغ التحصیلان کا درستی نیستا.پیشنهاد نمیکنم دانش اموزان مجبورن یجوری ماست مالیش کنن ولی ما هدفمون درست فهمیدن درس هاست(اگه از اول تابستون شروع بشه میشه تموم کرد الان نمیشه)




> این برنامه قلم چیه
> متناسب با رشته اتون دانلود کنید
> 
> آرشیو الکترونیکی فایل - برنامه ی تابستان سال 1392 - كنكوري‌ها


ممنون ولی باید یه جوری بچینیمش که عقب افتادیمو جبران کنیم



> سلام بچه ها. منم هستم.


باعث افتخارمونه :Y (518):

----------


## mahsa92

ادبیات : از کتاب مهوماه جمع بندی لغت  املا صفحه 9تا14 + درس یک تا 4 سال دوم تایخ ادبیات ها + اایه های ادبی بخش قالب ها
دینی : 1و2 دوم  1و2 سوم
عربی مبتکران ایادفیلی ایستگاه یک و دو
زبان لغات دوره اهنمایی و اول دبیرستان
زمین درس یک و دو سال سوم
زیست فصل یک و سه و پنج سال دوم
شیمی فصل یک دوم
ریاضی دوم راهنمایی(برای کسانی که ریاضیشون ضعیفه مثلا خودم)
فیزیک فصل یک سال اول (سال نود دو سوال از این فصل اومده)
----------------- این برنامه واسه یک هفته است-------------
شنبه شروع میکنیم تا اخرشب جمعه
کسی پایه هست بگه
اینم  بگم من خودم پارسال واسه کنکور میگفتم خودم برنامم بهتره اما هیچوقت  برنامه هام درست اجرا نشد میخواستم سه بار مرور کنم که این هم نشد و بعضی  مباحث کلا موند و وقت نشد بخونم برای همین میخوام امسال تا اذر بخونم(پیش و  پایه با هم)
دی یک بار مرور
بهمن مرور دوم
اسفند مرور سوم
فروردین هم یک جامع میزنیم ببینیم کجای کاریم و تا زمان کنکور همش میخونیم و تست میزنیم
حدود 5بار مرور میکنیم
موافقا اعلام کنن

----------


## mastane65

من یه سری از این کتاب هارو ندارم ....

----------


## mastane65

ریاضییییییییییییییییی دوم راهنماییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> ریاضییییییییییییییییی دوم راهنماییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟


کدوم کتابارو نداری؟
ب ببین جذر گرفتن 
ک.میم.میم.   ب.میم.میم و...
اینا چیزاییه که توی کنکور کاربرد داره و ما بلد نیستیم! :Y (500):

----------


## mahsa92

وبلاگ بچه های دو رقمی هم اینجاس هرکی خواس بگه رمز بدم بهش نویسنده بشه

----------


## SONIYA

مهساجون من کتاب کمک آموزشی ادبیات و عربی رو که گفتی ندارم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohammadi

> وبلاگ بچه های دو رقمی هم اینجاس هرکی خواس بگه رمز بدم بهش نویسنده بشه


من میخواممم!!!


راستی من برنامه رو بذارم؟؟؟
اخه الان وسط پایه هستم!

----------


## mohammadi

بچه ها بهتره کتابهای معتبر و مفیدتری تو برنامه بذاریم!!!!
اگر بشه برنامه رو اصلاح کنم!
یکم مشکل داره!!!
تو وبتم نظر گذاشتم مهسا جان

----------


## angel

> وبلاگ بچه های دو رقمی هم اینجاس هرکی خواس بگه رمز بدم بهش نویسنده بشه


منم پایه ام مهسایی

----------


## mahsa92

> بچه ها بهتره کتابهای معتبر و مفیدتری تو برنامه بذاریم!!!!
> اگر بشه برنامه رو اصلاح کنم!
> یکم مشکل داره!!!
> تو وبتم نظر گذاشتم مهسا جان


برنامه ر حتماااااا بذار توی وبم خو
والا اینو از رتبه برتره گرفتم مال خودم نیست
شما بنویس برنامتونو بده به من توی وب و بگو چجوری میشه؟کی تموم میشه پایه
شما از همون شروع بذارید عیب نداره

----------


## mahsa92

> منم پایه ام مهسایی


فدات عزیزم

----------


## mahsa92

> من میخواممم!!!
> 
> 
> راستی من برنامه رو بذارم؟؟؟
> اخه الان وسط پایه هستم!


ایمیلتو توی خصوصی بده تا رمز بدم بهت

----------


## k1_24

منم هستم 
البته اگه خانوما اجازه بدن  :Y (726):

----------


## محیا75

سلام.منم میخوام دو رقمی بشم.زیر پنجاه! (اشتها رو کیف میکنید؟!)
بیاید ادامه بدیم .از مهر همه بریم کانون وترازمون هم اینجا بگیم.فقط قرارمون از هر شب ساعت چند؟من میگم11-12.
راستی من معدل سومم 19.90 بود.ترازم هم بالای6200.
تا حالا هم زیست دوم روخوندم.خیلی سبز+کتاب.کامله کامل.
شیمی2.مبتکران وکتاب.عربی 2مبتکران+کتاب.فیزیک 2هم سه فصل اول.بقیه هم جسته گریخته.
میدونم واسه دو رقمی شدن افتضاحه ولی شهریور میخوام بترکونم انشاءالله.باروزی حداقل ده ساعت...
دوستای پایه وهمراه بزنن لایک رو!!!!

----------


## angel

> سلام.منم میخوام دو رقمی بشم.زیر پنجاه! (اشتها رو کیف میکنید؟!)
> بیاید ادامه بدیم .از مهر همه بریم کانون وترازمون هم اینجا بگیم.فقط قرارمون از هر شب ساعت چند؟من میگم11-12.
> راستی من معدل سومم 19.90 بود.ترازم هم بالای6200.
> تا حالا هم زیست دوم روخوندم.خیلی سبز+کتاب.کامله کامل.
> شیمی2.مبتکران وکتاب.عربی 2مبتکران+کتاب.فیزیک 2هم سه فصل اول.بقیه هم جسته گریخته.
> میدونم واسه دو رقمی شدن افتضاحه ولی شهریور میخوام بترکونم انشاءالله.باروزی حداقل ده ساعت...
> دوستای پایه وهمراه بزنن لایک رو!!!!


پایتم شدیدددد:yahoo (3):

----------


## محیا75

فدای angel!
سال دیگه خفن میترکونیم!!
اینجام وب بنده استش..یک دو رقمی عزیز:
mini doki!

----------


## the best dentist

منم هستم...وا3 سال دوم!!!
گرگ تر از سال قبل..................

----------


## sasan2shiraz

ببخشید مهسا خانوم هرکی که بخواد دورقمی بشه به نظر شما میاد اینجا راپورته خودشو پیش بقیه میده ؟ 
توهین نشه ها یه وقتی ولی به نظرتون کسی میاد راه کار خودشو بزاره پیش پای رقبای سر سختی که میخوان دو رقمی بشن ؟

----------


## sadegh73

سلام خسته نباشی من هستم. البته من تجربه کتکور رودارما... :Yahoo (78):

----------


## the best dentist

صادق73 رتبت چن شد؟

----------


## mohammadi

> برنامه ر حتماااااا بذار توی وبم خو
> والا اینو از رتبه برتره گرفتم مال خودم نیست
> شما بنویس برنامتونو بده به من توی وب و بگو چجوری میشه؟کی تموم میشه پایه
> شما از همون شروع بذارید عیب نداره


امروز میذارم
فقط رمزو بهم بده لطفا
ببخشید کدوم رتبه ی برتر اینو بهت داد؟ اسمش منظورمه؟
متشکرم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mazi74

بچه ها منم میخوام 
تک رقمی بشم، که مطمئن هستم که میشم
اگرم نشدم سرکوفت نزنین برم خودکشی کنم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

برنامه ها تون رو بنویسید استفاده کنیم!!!

----------


## mazi74

> فایل پیوست 3524
> حدود درصدایی که رتبه ده الی بیست منطقه سه میخواد


این عکس مال  نرم افزار ه، صفحه نته، چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Parniya

> این عکس مال  نرم افزار ه، صفحه نته، چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تخمین رتبه گزینه 2

----------


## استاد مشمولی

> این عکس مال  نرم افزار ه، صفحه نته، چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


از لینک زیر کارنامه نفرات برتر رو ببینید
http://konkurchi.ir/post-556.aspx

----------


## mazi74

دمتون ممنون!

----------


## mahsa92

> منم هستم 
> البته اگه خانوما اجازه بدن


مااینجا جنسیتی عمل نمیکنیم فقط تجربی باشی و دورقمی بخوای بشی کافیه
ایمیلتو خصوصی بفرست تا رم بدم

----------


## mahsa92

> ببخشید مهسا خانوم هرکی که بخواد دورقمی بشه به نظر شما میاد اینجا راپورته خودشو پیش بقیه میده ؟ 
> توهین نشه ها یه وقتی ولی به نظرتون کسی میاد راه کار خودشو بزاره پیش پای رقبای سر سختی که میخوان دو رقمی بشن ؟


هیچکدم ا بچه ها بالاجبار نیومدن اینجا
در جوابتونم میتونم بگم کسی که با خلوص نیت عمل کنه خدا هم کمک میکنه اما کسی که بخواد همچین ادمی باشه که گفتین خدا هم دستشو نمیگیره هچند ما باش ازوی موفقیت میکنیم
ما اینجا با هم میخنیم با هم گزارش میدیم با هم دد دل میکنیم با هم مشکلای بچه ها رو حل میکنیم با هم شب قبل از کنکور اینجا هستیم و رتبه ها که اومد یه جشن بزرگ میگیریم
اونی هم که نمیخواد توی جمع ما باشه خب نیاد مجبور نیس

----------


## mahsa92

> امروز میذارم
> فقط رمزو بهم بده لطفا
> ببخشید کدوم رتبه ی برتر اینو بهت داد؟ اسمش منظورمه؟
> متشکرم


اقای سلیمانی (فک میکنم سال89 یا 90 کنکور داشتن)

----------


## mahsa92

> این عکس مال  نرم افزار ه، صفحه نته، چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تخمین رتبه گینه دو هر دفعه یه حدد درصدی میذارم بچه هایی که ندارن استفاده کنن

----------


## k1_24

جریان این رمز چیه؟ :Y (625):

----------


## mahsa92

> جریان این رمز چیه؟


خب رمز عبور وبلاگو بدم تو هم پست بذاری

----------


## k1_24

> خب رمز عبور وبلاگو بدم تو هم پست بذاری


 :Y (417):

----------


## mahsa92

برنامه رو از وبلاگ دو رقمیا بردارید
2raghamiya.blogfa.com

----------


## Danial

*2 رقــــمی.....!!*
کــیه کــه دوس نــداشــته باشـــه ولــی.....
مــن 11 ســـال فقط در حـــد گذروندن خوندم , نمره هـــام اصــلا جالب نیســــت....
ولی امسال واقعا تصمیم خودمو گرفتم هدفمم کاملا مشخصه ولی مسئله این هستش که میتونم یا نه
3 سالــه گذشته مدرسم دولتی بود امسال و غیرانتفاعی نوشتم که نتیجه بگیرم,گــرچه درس خوندن به خود فرد بستگی داره نــه مدرسه!
از دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنمــایی کنید...!
( اگر نیاز هستش نمره های 3 سال گذشته و اینجور چیزا هم بگم که بدونید در چه سطحــی هستم...)

----------


## SONIYA

> *2 رقــــمی.....!!*
> کــیه کــه دوس نــداشــته باشـــه ولــی.....
> مــن 11 ســـال فقط در حـــد گذروندن خوندم , نمره هـــام اصــلا جالب نیســــت....
> ولی امسال واقعا تصمیم خودمو گرفتم هدفمم کاملا مشخصه ولی مسئله این هستش که میتونم یا نه
> 3 سالــه گذشته مدرسم دولتی بود امسال و غیرانتفاعی نوشتم که نتیجه بگیرم,گــرچه درس خوندن به خود فرد بستگی داره نــه مدرسه!
> از دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنمــایی کنید...!
> ( اگر نیاز هستش نمره های 3 سال گذشته و اینجور چیزا هم بگم که بدونید در چه سطحــی هستم...)


دقییییقا منم همینطور.. ولی یه امسالو میخوام حسابی بخونم ببینم چی میشه...:yahoo (1):

----------


## sadegh73

3000 منطقه2

----------


## mazi74

> تخمین رتبه گینه دو هر دفعه یه حدد درصدی میذارم بچه هایی که ندارن استفاده کنن



دمت قیژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژژ  ژژ

----------


## mahsa92

> *2 رقــــمی.....!!*
> کــیه کــه دوس نــداشــته باشـــه ولــی.....
> مــن 11 ســـال فقط در حـــد گذروندن خوندم , نمره هـــام اصــلا جالب نیســــت....
> ولی امسال واقعا تصمیم خودمو گرفتم هدفمم کاملا مشخصه ولی مسئله این هستش که میتونم یا نه
> 3 سالــه گذشته مدرسم دولتی بود امسال و غیرانتفاعی نوشتم که نتیجه بگیرم,گــرچه درس خوندن به خود فرد بستگی داره نــه مدرسه!
> از دوستان خواهش میکنم راهنمــایی کنید...!
> ( اگر نیاز هستش نمره های 3 سال گذشته و اینجور چیزا هم بگم که بدونید در چه سطحــی هستم...)


ما اینجا واسه دو رقمی میخونیم اگه نشد هم ناراحت نیستیم که چرا تلاش نکردیم :Y (640): 
شک نکن که ما میتونیم

----------


## Danial

نمیدونستم کجا سوالمو مطرح کنم گفتم از بچه های اینجا بپرسم...!

امروز کــل سایت زیر و رو کــردم امــا آخـــر متوجه نشدم باید چه کتاب هایی واسه تست تهیه کنم, بیشتر گــیج شدم!! هــر کــس یه کــتاب معــرفی کرده... منم واقــعا اطلاعی ندارم در مورد کتاب ها

دوســـتان راهنــمایی کــنید....!

----------


## mahsa92

> نمیدونستم کجا سوالمو مطرح کنم گفتم از بچه های اینجا بپرسم...!
> 
> امروز کــل سایت زیر و رو کــردم امــا آخـــر متوجه نشدم باید چه کتاب هایی واسه تست تهیه کنم, بیشتر گــیج شدم!! هــر کــس یه کــتاب معــرفی کرده... منم واقــعا اطلاعی ندارم در مورد کتاب ها
> 
> دوســـتان راهنــمایی کــنید....!


بیا بلاگ دو رقمیا خانم محمدی زحمتشو کشیدن

----------


## Parniya

> نمیدونستم کجا سوالمو مطرح کنم گفتم از بچه های اینجا بپرسم...!
> 
> امروز کــل سایت زیر و رو کــردم امــا آخـــر متوجه نشدم باید چه کتاب هایی واسه تست تهیه کنم, بیشتر گــیج شدم!! هــر کــس یه کــتاب معــرفی کرده... منم واقــعا اطلاعی ندارم در مورد کتاب ها
> 
> دوســـتان راهنــمایی کــنید....!


مصاحبـه با اعضای انجمـن کنکور!! (رتبه های زیـر 5000 کشوری تجربـی93)

----------


## mohammadi

> اقای سلیمانی (فک میکنم سال89 یا 90 کنکور داشتن)


رتبشون چند شد؟؟
ایشون گفتند از ریاضی دوم راهنمایی شروع کنیم و برنامه جوری باشه که با روزی 2 ساعت مطالعه تموم بشه؟؟  :Y (716):

----------


## mahsa92

> رتبشون چند شد؟؟
> ایشون گفتند از ریاضی دوم راهنمایی شروع کنیم و برنامه جوری باشه که با روزی 2 ساعت مطالعه تموم بشه؟؟


53نخـــیر کسی نگفت دو ساعته تموم شه! :Y (772):

----------


## mohammadi

> 53نخـــیر کسی نگفت دو ساعته تموم شه!


اخه مهسا جان اون برنامه همشو میشه تو 1.5 روز تموم کرد!

----------


## mahsa92

> اخه مهسا جان اون برنامه همشو میشه تو 1.5 روز تموم کرد!


همه مثل شما المپیادی نیستن این برنامه انعطاف داره کسانی که باید تایید کنن تایید کردن (درک کنید)
موفق باشی

----------


## mohammadi

> همه مثل شما المپیادی نیستن این برنامه انعطاف داره کسانی که باید تایید کنن تایید کردن (درک کنید)
> موفق باشی


اتفاقا من چون المپیاید هستم بجز شیمی هیچ درسی نخوندم. شماها همتون درسای دیگه رو خوندید یه دور ولی من نه!
خب در هرصورت به من ربطی نداره! هر طور راحتید!
من فقط خواستم راهنمایی کنم که به هدفتون ینی 2 رقمی شدن برسید! خود دانید!!!!!!

----------


## mahsa92

> اتفاقا من چون المپیاید هستم بجز شیمی هیچ درسی نخوندم. شماها همتون درسای دیگه رو خوندید یه دور ولی من نه!
> خب در هرصورت به من ربطی نداره! هر طور راحتید!
> من فقط خواستم راهنمایی کنم که به هدفتون ینی 2 رقمی شدن برسید! خود دانید!!!!!!


عزیزم من که حرفی نزدم گفتم تا کی تموم میشه که بذارمش تو وب :Y (554):

----------


## mohammadi

> عزیزم من که حرفی نزدم گفتم تا کی تموم میشه که بذارمش تو وب


نه لازم نیست مهسا جان
بهتره هرکس با برنامه ی خودش بخونه
اونم بیزحمت از وب حذف کن. تو پ.خ هم گفتم!
ساله بعد این موقع میبینمتون :yahoo (3): 
موفق باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahsa92

> نه لازم نیست مهسا جان
> بهتره هرکس با برنامه ی خودش بخونه
> اونم بیزحمت از وب حذف کن. تو پ.خ هم گفتم!
> ساله بعد این موقع میبینمتون :yahoo (3): 
> موفق باشین


بجث دوستانه رو به کل کل نکش دوست عزیز
خوش اومدی
خدافظ

----------


## mohammadi

> بجث دوستانه رو به کل کل نکش دوست عزیز
> خوش اومدی
> خدافظ


من کل کل نکردم مهسا جان
چرا قهر میکنی؟؟  :Y (673): 
برنامه ی خودمو دادم. اگر انتقادی داری نسبت بهش بگو
منم نسبت به برنامت انتقاد کردم که تو وبت نظرمو حذف کردی! بجای بحث کردن و به نتیجه رسیدن. الانم میگم درباره برنامم اگر انتقادی داره بگو
بهتره با 1 برنامه ی واحد پیش بریم!
البته اگر تمایل نداری خود دانی

----------


## mahsa92

> من کل کل نکردم مهسا جان
> چرا قهر میکنی؟؟ 
> برنامه ی خودمو دادم. اگر انتقادی داری نسبت بهش بگو
> منم نسبت به برنامت انتقاد کردم که تو وبت نظرمو حذف کردی! بجای بحث کردن و به نتیجه رسیدن. الانم میگم درباره برنامم اگر انتقادی داره بگو
> بهتره با 1 برنامه ی واحد پیش بریم!
> البته اگر تمایل نداری خود دانی


نمیدونم دیدی یا نه من اینو حذف نکرده بودم اتفاقا توی وب بود
ضمنا من که گفتم تاییدش میکنم فقط بگو تا کی تموم میشه که نمیدونم چرا ناراحت شدی؟!!!!
الانم قبول دارم باید برنامه واحد باشه
توضیحات کاملو که کی تموم میشه و هرچی ک لازمه رو توی نظرات بفرست :Y (411):

----------


## tanhaei

سلام
دوستانی که برا کنکور 93 میخونن  از تغییرات کتابهای دین و زندگی اطلاعی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من گاج نقره ای کنکور 92 رو دارم میتونم امسال هم از روی اون بخونم یا تغییر کرده؟؟؟

----------


## سانیار

سلام من اینجا تازه واردما امسال کنکور دادم اما از نتیجه ام راضی نبودم
میخوام با یکی هماهنگ بخونم توی سه چهار صفحه اول که نوشته بودین هماهنگ میخواین بخونین
برنامه هم دادین منکه الان رسیدم برای اینکه با شما هماهنگ بشم چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## masoumeh_n

سلاااااااااام منم میخوام به جمعتون بپیوندم :Y (716): 
راستی گفتین هرشب میاین چک میکنین چقدر وچطوری خوندین..!!کجاس؟!

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

این تاپیکا چرا داره خاک میخوره؟
تاپیک بیا بالا درسخونارو پیدا کن

----------

